# Saffir-Simpson Hurricane Intensity Scale



## Guest (Jun 14, 2007)

Pretty nice animation that gets the point across Animated Saffir-Simpson Scale

JR


----------



## TouchDown (Jun 19, 2007)

Too bad they couldn't have been real creative and called it the Saffir-Simpson Hurricane Intensity Tracker...

SSHIT

I'm juvenile. Sorry.


----------



## grover (Jun 19, 2007)

Nice animation!

I wonder, though, if flashy animations like this and oversaturation on the news just serve to terrify the public for the sake of viewership. Even if a cat 3 does hit an area, only the extreme coastline is going to see those sort of winds- a few miles inland in typical exposure B, they're doing to see a category less.


----------

